# Weekly lunacy challenge?



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

Having managed to do x10 centuries so far this year, it got me thinking about a 'weekly' imperial century challenge.

My first thought was to suggest a century every week, but any monthly imperial century challenger will know that the weather, health and general life pressures can make it difficult to get one in every _month!_

So, I thought of a 'lunacy' based challenge: to complete 52 in a calendar year, so an _average _of one per week. 

I think it's doable, especially if factoring in a couple of mini tours where you can do several back to back centuries. Tempted to add a couple of rules, such as allowing turbo centuries (for the slightly insane) if the weather or other factor makes it unsafe or impossible in the winter; and/or running nthe challenge from July to June so any shortfall could be made up in summer rather than winter.

What do people reckon?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2021)

Its been suggested a couple of times over the past years. 
Just go for it. Set it up, get going and maybe people will follow. Maybe they won't 👍


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2021)

@Lilliburlero Did complete the imperial challenge a few years ago and managed 52 centuries in the year so would have done the challenge . I would not recommend it as it slowly killed of his mojo . His total miles for the year was only around 6000 so most rides were centuries


----------



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

Think I'll give it a go from July 21 to June 22 and see how I get on. I'm tending to do most of my miles as either centuries or shortish spins with my lad atm so that does give a bit of balance.

And no great loss if I have to abandon, will help me with the imperial century a month challenge


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So, I thought of a 'lunacy' based challenge: to complete 52 in a calendar year, so an _average _of one per week.


I think that would be the '_Lunacy-on-Steroids_' Challenge!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2021)

Looking back through my spreadsheet of rides. The most weeks of centuries in a row I did was 12 back in 2013. I remember now the reason I didn't continue was due to the day of a planned ride, it was heaving a gale with stair rods for rain. So that put the kaibosh on that.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Apr 2021)

3 months is a good run, especially with the vagaries of the British weather. 

I'm currently on my best run, 8 and counting...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Having managed to do x10 centuries so far this year, it got me thinking about a 'weekly' imperial century challenge.


I see that you have set up your challenge...

How many did you end up doing in 2021?


----------



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I see that you have set up your challenge...
> 
> How many did you end up doing in 2021?


Yep, taken the plunge! Had a pretty poor year last year, only managed 24. But had loads of stuff going on and in a better place now, so fingers crossed!

Oh the blind optimism of early January!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Yep, taken the plunge! Had a pretty poor year last year, only managed 24. But had loads of stuff going on and in a better place now, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Oh the blind optimism of early January!


Well, you got halfway there in a bad year, so you are in with a reasonable chance this time - _go for it_!


----------

